
Ask HN: As a first time manager, how do I play office politics right? - wennbo
I was promoted yesterday to a managerial role and will lead a small team of 8 developers. I was PM without direct people responsibilities before. I know diplomacy a bit and to keep things moving.<p>As a people manager, how do I play the politics right? I know at this level its all about influence and politics. I like my team and will definitely protect it.
What things shall I do to<p>1. Connect with people in and outside my org?<p>2. A few people already didn&#x27;t like the fact that I was promoted and likely going to be most resistant to my actions. How to deal with them?<p>3.How do I move up the ladder? 
My manager is scared that I might replace him. He has been using every single tactic to keep me down. His boss was the reason I was promoted.<p>4. How do I say technically abreast?
======
throwmeaway32
First off, managing people is not a 'promotion', it is a complete job change.
It is _not_ a incremental increase on previous skills or job expectations; it
is radically different and you _must_ be aware of that if you want to succeed.

If the company considers a move from a individual contributor to a people
manager a promotion then it is disfunctional.

Ignore this whole concept you have of 'playing politics right', you have
wayyyyyyyyyyyy more important things to deal with. 8 devs will keep you very
busy with 1:1's, career guidance, mentorship along with day to day running and
long term more strategic less tactical planning.

Reset your expectations on the problems you will face and have to consider;
your entire world is about to change (if you want to be a decent manager).

------
gvajravelu
As a new manager, the biggest transition you have to make is going from an
individual contributor to a coach. Your success will now be determined by how
well your direct reports perform. You can't do the work for them, but you can
teach them how to do the work well.

1\. Since your boss's boss likes you, ask him for who else you should meet in
the company. For meeting people outside the organization, go to industry
events and try to form relationships with your peers at other organizations.
Again, you can ask your boss's boss which industry events you should go to. I
wrote about it more in depth on my blog:
[http://www.climbuptheladder.com/networking-more-than-
linkedi...](http://www.climbuptheladder.com/networking-more-than-linkedin/).

2\. The best way to overcome people unhappy with your promotion is to make
them look good with their bosses. When they do a good job, let their boss know
what a great job they did. If these people report to you, let your boss know
that they did a good job. Over time, they will be less threatened by you when
they see that you are on their side.

3\. If your manager is scared that you'll replace him, you need to show him
know that you're on his side. Again, when he does a good job on something, let
his boss know. Ultimately, show your manager that you have his back so he'll
feel less threatened.

4\. If you are managing a team of 8 developers, you'll likely get a little bit
of time to do technical work occasionally. You will certainly spend a lot of
time helping the junior people who report to you with their technical work.
Other than that, you can try doing some side projects to stay in touch. But
other than that, remember that you are no longer an individual contributor so
technical skills aren't going to be very important for promotions in the
future. You need to demonstrate that you understand how to run a successful
team and that you understand the business side.

I wrote about how to be a great manager on my blog which could add some more
insights: [https://www.climbuptheladder.com/how-to-be-a-great-
manager/](https://www.climbuptheladder.com/how-to-be-a-great-manager/).

------
askafriend
First of all, do you even want to play this game? That's a question worth
asking.

~~~
wennbo
I read somewhere that avoiding politics is like avoiding people. It becomes
inevitable especially in the managerial and leadership roles.

Hunt or be hunted - President Underwood.

------
AnimalMuppet
Upward, you may have to do politics. If you don't, politics may still be done
to you. But only do politics to the degree that you need to in order to defend
yourself and your team. Don't do politics for offense - it's destructive to
the organization, and it's really a waste of your time.

Downward, to the people you manage, don't do politics. Don't let them do
politics to you, either.

------
jayec
I think you should always try and network, you never know where your next
opportunity will come from. Don't worry about people being resentful of your
promotion, someone obviously thought you were good enough to do the job. Prove
them right and you'll have nothing to worry about. The best way to move up the
ladder is to probably get to know your manager's boss better since he's the
one who promoted you in the first place.

I know a lot of people say that once you start managing people that you don't
really do a lot of the technical work anymore. Personally, I love coding and
if the technical side of things is something you enjoy then just make time for
yourself to do it, even if you're only working on small things as part of your
team. The other developers will see you in a better light as well if you're
helping them with their day to day work.

------
cottonseed
Camille Fournier's The Manager's Path: [https://www.amazon.com/Managers-Path-
Leaders-Navigating-Grow...](https://www.amazon.com/Managers-Path-Leaders-
Navigating-Growth/dp/1491973897)

------
matt_s
If your focus is first on doing what is best for the company, it's hard for
others to object to that, use fact based decision making when possible.

Managing people is different than being a dev, look to your immediate manager
for help during the transition, it might help ease any tensions.

You need to build working relationships with your peers to work effectively
together.

Politics usually is meant to mean silly office gamesmanship, but really is
about understanding people's motivators which includes fears. Sure you will
run across people that like to "win" for the sake of winning but most people
go in to work wanting to do a good job that day, if you help them with this
then everyone wins.

------
PinballWizard
I agree with everything that has been said by the other two. I find that all
the politics I engage in are for the benefit of my people. You will have two
major types of peers. Those who want to build an empire, or those who want to
help people grow.

You can easily find out those that empire build because they will throw you
and even their own team under the bus.

If you are growing your employees, look for others that do so. Follow what
they do.

There are a lot of professional development courses that you can take to learn
more, but a lot of it is on the job training.

I love tech, but I found the fact that people are always changing a much more
fulfilling role to me.

------
olliej
Review game of thrones ;)

More seriously I think you need to realize that there are two “politics” in
management:

First there’s managing and interacting with your direct reports. This requires
a different set of skills/interactions than the other more “politicy” element
of managing interaction with other teams and higher ups. The latter effects
and is effected by where you want your career to go.

The first step for me was recognizing that these two roles are completely
different.

------
makerleader
I am developing a course to help people who want to transition from tech to
leadership and/or management; shoot me an email: anthony@makerleader.com. I'd
love to chat to see what you are struggling with specifically, and what your
situation is.

------
pryelluw
1\. Network as usual and treat people well.

2\. Keep your friends close and your enemies closer.

3\. See #2. You gotta win this manager over. Dinner, sports tickets, figure it
out. Just don't make it obvious.

4\. Study during your off time.

------
anotheryou
I'm in a simmilar boat and there are no 1on1s, should I try to introduce such
a thing? how?

I'm new to the company and manage ~7 people and do a lot of product too.

~~~
throwmeaway32
yes do it, setup 30mins per person every 2 weeks, in the meeting invite
describe this is a time for discussion, feedback (for you to them and them to
you), for things like career progression and also for them to ask questions
they might not feel comfortable asking in a more public setting including
things about product, company etc. Try to keep the time as consistent as
possible and show that these are a priority for you (so don't forget, cancel
them etc).

They can be tough conversations, but rewarding on both sides.

If you are leading a team of devs at the very least read these 2 books:-

[https://www.amazon.ca/Managing-Humans-Humorous-Software-
Engi...](https://www.amazon.ca/Managing-Humans-Humorous-Software-
Engineering/dp/1484221575/)

[https://www.amazon.com/Managers-Path-Leaders-Navigating-
Grow...](https://www.amazon.com/Managers-Path-Leaders-Navigating-
Growth/dp/1491973897)

~~~
anotheryou
Thanks! It's mostly devs, yes (and even more, I forgot to count the
externals). I already read the 2nd and it was a great primer indeed. I'd hope
to stay close enough to the team to have inofficial 1on1 conversation, but I
guess you will tell me it should better be something consistent, especially
for not leaving out anyone.

My plan would be to build some trust before introducing new "tools" like 1on1s
(especially if they total to 2 days/month), but I'll definitely keep it in
mind! So far I'm amazed by the team and so glad about the job and still
keeping my head above water with all the lists one makes :)

